# Verzweifle: xine, cinergy T² - und nix!

## Nooky

Hiho !

Ich bin am Verzweifeln mit meiner CinergyT² ... ich weiß nicht mehr richtig nach was ich noch suchen soll, aber ich krieg es einfach nicht zum laufen.

Nach hier und hier bin ich mit meinem Latein schlichtweg am Ende (was aber auch nicht viel Latein war  :Wink: )

lsmod (da sind noch ein paar mehr, aber ich wollt mal Platz sparen : ), denke das sind die wesentlichen):

```

Module                  Size  Used by

v4l1_compat            13956  0 

v4l2_common             4672  0 

videodev                7296  0 

cinergyT2              12100  0 

dvb_core               74664  1 cinergyT2

```

/dev/dvb/adapter0:

```

ls -la

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root      0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root      0 Jan  1  1970 ..

crwxr-xr-x  1 root root 212, 4 Jan  1  1970 demux0

crwxr-xr-x  1 root root 212, 5 Jan  1  1970 dvr0

crwxr-xr-x  1 root root 212, 3 Jan  1  1970 frontend0

crwxr-xr-x  1 root root 212, 7 Jan  1  1970 net0

```

channels.conf (FFM, umgesetzt nach Anleitung aus dem Digitalfernseh-Forum):

```

ARD:198500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:101:102:1

arte:198500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:201:202:2

PHOENIX:198500000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:301:302:3

ZDF:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:545:546:514

Info/3sat:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:561:562:515

Doku/KiKa:482000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:593:594:517

RTL Television:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:337:338:16405

RTL2:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:353:354:16406

Super RTL:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:369:370:16411

VOX:578000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:545:546:16418

N24:738000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:225:226:16398

ProSieben:738000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:305:306:16403

KABEL1:738000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:161:162:16394

SAT.1:738000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:385:386:16408

EinsFestival:762000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:701:702:5

Bayerisches FS:762000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:501:502:33

hr-fernsehen:762000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:401:402:65

SWRP:762000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:601:602:226

rheinmaintv:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:2817:2818:19200

TERRA NOVA:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:609:610:16422

Eurosport:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:577:578:16420

tvnah:818000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_2_3:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_4:HIERARCHY_NONE:2833:2834:19216

```

tja und wenn ich in xine(-ui) auf dvb klicke kommt:

---

xine engine error

There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvb://DasErste'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist 

---

bzw. en detail:

---

xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvb://ARD]

---

das ganze dilemma läuft auf kernel-2-6-10-gentoo-r6, gcc 3.4.3, use dvb usb, libdvb, linuxtv-dvb alles da ...

die box scheint aber auch nicht zu merken dass ich was von ihr will, die berüchtigte blaue lampe springt nur beim boot oder wenn ich den hub re-plugge kurz an, aber dann ist feierabend... am hub allein kanns aber nicht liegen, läuft unter win so einwandfrei und

dmesg:

---

usb 1-3.5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver).

---

schaut ja auch ganz gut aus ...

was hab ich übersehen ???

merci & gruss

nooky

----------

## Nooky

*schubs*

keiner ne idee ???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## evoracer

habe ein ähnliches problem,

hier der Link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=284582&highlight=yakumo+dvb

----------

## Nooky

tja was mich z. B. auch verwirrt, bei allen tuts in sachen cinergy is auch nie von firmware die rede --

heißt das nun dass die die prozedur net braucht, oder setzt das jeder voraus, und wenn letzteres der fall ist, was muss ich denn dann für ne firmware nehmen?

----------

## evoracer

such doch mal bei google nach "cinergy t2 linux" da findet man einiges zum Bsp:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271475

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-164618.html

----------

## Nooky

ach, danke ... aber mit googlen und forenfilzen bin ich im rahmen  meines wissens doch schon durch, sonst würd ich doch nicht posten  :Wink: 

dein erster link passt (imho) nicht zu meinem problem, weil ich devfs hab und nicht udev -> das gerät ist ja da ...

und mit dem 2. kann ich nichts anfangen, weil ich beim besten willen keine ahnung hab, ob man einen gentoo-dev-kernel genauso  patchen muss wie einen suse-standard-kernel, ganz abgesehen davon dass ich glaube ein anderes problem zu haben als da abgehandelt ist ...

----------

## Nooky

letzter hilferuf (vor ich wieder unter *brrrrrr* win *brrrrrrrrrr* fernsehe ...) :

hat einer ne funktonierende channels.conf für rhein-main für mich?

ich kann 's nur noch darauf schieben bei der fehlermeldung:

```

xine engine error

There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvb://DasErste'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist 

```

alles andere hieße ja ich hätte für xine was zu installieren vergessen, aber da bin ich mir eigentlich sicher dass dem nicht so ist

laut xine readme.dvb ist das hallo was ich von der cinergy bekommen die völlig normale meldung für den 2.6er kernel und damit also auch schon ok! kann ich mir eben nur noch die channels.conf vorstellen ...

*help*

----------

## TheOneLord

Moin,

Versuchs mal evtl mit ner anderen Software. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit kaxtv oder dessen plugin in kaffeine gemacht. Also in der Hoffnung dein Fehler besteht allein bei Xine, versuchs mal mit "media-video/kaffeine-dvb".

<edit>

Sorry, ich vergaß, dass ich das ebuild selber gemacht hatte   :Rolling Eyes:  kaffeine-dvb-0.1.ebuild

</edit>

----------

## Nooky

hmmm ...

ich wollt mir eigentlich keine kde-sachen auf den rechner holen *ähem*  :Wink: 

alternativ hab ich 's mal mit mplayer versucht, der das ja angeblich auch kann, aber pustekuchen:

```

mplayer dvb://ZDF

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.4.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium M Banias 598.5 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 5)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/nooky/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/nooky/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/nooky/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/nooky/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/nooky/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing dvb://ZDF.

DVB CONFIGURATION IS EMPTY, exit

Failed to open dvb://ZDF

Exiting... (End of file)

```

meine channels.conf liegt in ~/.mplayer, wie man das auch schön überall lesen kann, syntaces hab ich beide geläufigen ausprobiert, egal, der effekt bleibt gleich.

was soll denn des jetzt wieder   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gt_amd64

wie ich das gemacht habe, habe ich dir ja schon geschrieben... mich wundert allerdings warum du DAS ERSTE benutzt, aber in deiner .conf ARD steht - also evtl. nochmal xine dvb://ARD eingeben??? (kann sein, dass du vorher eine .conf mit DAS ERSTE hattest und xine sich den kanal gemerkt hat)  generell MUSS es mit xine gehen - eine simplere loesung gibt es nicht... mit den treibern scheint bei dir alles i.o. zu sein... hast du in xine auch die video source korrekt eingestellt? ich denke du machst irgendwie mit xine einen fehler - liegt die .conf im richtigen ordner und sind die rechte (k.a. obs an sowas liegen kann) korrekt? (schonmal als root probiert?) und hast du "mpeg" und "v4l" in den useflags bzw. kannst du mpegs mit xine abspielen??? wenn nicht solltest du das in den useflags aufnehmen und xine-lib + xine-ui mit --newuse reemergen!

----------

## Nooky

hm ich bin grad unter win, einiges schau ich nachher nochmal nach

bzgl ARD / DAS ERSTE, das hab ich mal geändert nachdem mir das leerzeichen als möglicher fehler eingefallen war - man weiß ja nie -, es geht aber mit ZDF oder VOX genauso schief.

video source in xine ? sprich /dev/dvb/adapter* ? denke ja ... soweit ich das schnalle halt, aber glaub schon.

die channels.conf liegt: /home/ich/.xine/.channels.conf

rechte sollen eigentlich klar sein kann ich aber auch nochmal spielen damit.

abspielen kann ich mit xine alles außer dvb, sogar sie vernudelten divxe die unter win nur mit dem divx-player durchlaufen, xine spielt ab.

v4l hab ich glaub ich die tage auch in die use flags genommen, bin mir aber jetzt von hier aus nicht 100% sicher. wie gesagt, kuck ich später / morgen nochmal

danke!

----------

## gt_amd64

 *Nooky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> video source in xine ? sprich /dev/dvb/adapter*
> 
> 

 

hmm...

bei mir steht da unter media ab v4l radio device:

/dev/v4l/radio0

/dev/v4l/video0

/dev/video0

und ich hoffe du weisst, dass du mit --newuse re-emergen musst, wenn du die useflags aenderst!

fuer mich sieht das noch immer so aus, als ob du dir mal mein altes "udev" problem nochmal ansehen solltest... , also devfs aus dem kernel nehmen, udev emergen und dann kernel/doc bzgl. dvb+udev befolgen!!! (lohnt sich allemal, da devfs eh ueberholt ist - also mach das wenn sonst nix klappt!)

----------

## Devport

Das sieht soweit alles ganz gut aus. Bist Du mittlerweile weitergekommen ?

Die Devices sind OK, die channel Datei sieht richtig aus. Welche Version von xine benutzt Du ?

----------

## Nooky

hallöle !

nun, ich bin noch keinen schritt weitergekommen.

ne zeitlang hatt ich jetzt weder zeit noch drive mich um mein schändlich vernachlässigtes gentoo zu kümmern, seit paar tagen häng ich jetzt also wieder dran, alles ist upgedatet und auf dem neuesten stand (nur der kernel ist noch der gleiche).

udev sollte jetzt soweit ich das [nicht] überblicken kann auch aktiv sein, die entsprechenden scripts und rules hab ich anleitungsgemäß angelegt, scheinen auch zu funktionieren, nur xine meint immer noch das gleiche zu meinen versuchen.

/dev/dvb/adapter0/* existieren durch die udev-scripts - aber wie gesagt, xine kann immer noch irgendwas nicht verdauen.

noch irgendjemand irgendne idee ???

[edit]

finally solved.

ist mir zwar auch nicht recht geheuer (von der 'sauberkeit' her), aber mit chmod 777 /dev/dvb/adapter0/* geht 's jetzt endlich ...

[/edit]

greets & ready

nooky

----------

